# 1943 color photo, 2 bikes.



## Balloontyre (Dec 30, 2018)

Bermuda 1943 is captioned with photo.

I'm always appreciative of period images to study from, hopefully this helps you military bike guys.

Lots of bright work, bling bling.


----------



## jkent (Dec 30, 2018)

Never seen a military bike with chrome.


----------



## blackcat (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello;
Wow, great photo!
I think these are bikes early 1941 before the military standardization.
Look at the advertising COLUMBIA, we see very well the bike.







Serge


----------



## Bozman (Dec 31, 2018)

Very interesting photo.  I'm wondering if this is really a historic picture or a reenactment photo. The color of the tents look like British Bell tents and with US GI's living in them. Perhaps this is a colorized photo and not an original Kodachrome pic?  It would be interesting to do some further research into this photo.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2018)

Maybe a still from a film?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2018)

huh, the article photo shows chrome as well.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 31, 2018)

Bozman said:


> Very interesting photo.  I'm wondering if this is really a historic picture or a reenactment photo. The color of the tents look like British Bell tents and with US GI's living in them. Perhaps this is a colorized photo and not an original Kodachrome pic?  It would be interesting to do some further research into this photo.






fordmike65 said:


> Maybe a still from a film?



Dooood....

These are period photos, 129 total, all in color. I found them on Getty searching editorial images relating to the war.

Bermuda is shared with the Brits, the tents make sense to me, very likely set up for a liberty call.

Bling!


----------



## Barto (Dec 31, 2018)

Wow, so different when seeing them in color!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2018)

black Persons saddle 





wood grips?


----------



## tryder (Dec 31, 2018)

Awesome photos.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 1, 2019)

With the curved down tubes, I wonder if there is a difference between these frames and the civilian ones, like the welds?


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 1, 2019)

Quite interesting!  Besides what has already been mentioned as different from the usual style WWII Military Columbia, I noticed that the lower truss rod brackets are absent, pedals appear to be possibly Torrington 10's rather then 8's, the kickstand is not the usual one seen on the Columbia nor does it appear from what I can tell to be the style used on the Military Huffman ( although it is similar).  The frame pump brackets look to me like they could have been finished in a reddish color or maybe red oxide paint.  The hand grips look like they could be wood. I cannot tell from these photo's whether the frame joints are welded or brazed.  However,  since the curved tube frame would indicate a 1941 or early 42 construction I believe that brazing would have been used.  Although it is my understanding that the US Military had some of the brazed bikes welded and then all future contracted bikes welded.  Both my Jan. 1942 Huffman curved tube and my Feb. 1942 Columbia curved tube G519's appear to have brazed frame joints.  The photo's themselves most certainly could be original.  Color photography was available during WWII.  However, I believe it was more common in live filming rather then still photo's, but it was used for some still photo's.  Why the bright bike parts,  who knows.  My guess is that the bikes were 1941-early 42 models that may have been special ordered for some reason for Bermuda and only a handful were constructed maybe using prewar stock chrome parts, who knows.  Like I have said in the past.  When it comes to Manufacturing during WWII all bets were off!

Regards,
Bill


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 2, 2019)

The Original caption describes the GIs as Marines, but the uniforms are clearly Army issue.
Furthermore the insignia on the pith helmet slung on the shoulders of one of the men is an Army Air Forces Enlisted Men's branch of service disc, so clearly Army.
The insignia on the garrison (side) cap and the brass belt buckle looks like it could be US Marine Corps globe & anchor, but then again the shirts are clearly Army....


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 2, 2019)

The Marine is in the middle, the dude on his left is wearing a different model shirt.
Naval Air Station Bermuda.


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 2, 2019)

Aren't they all wearing Army style shirts, with the Army style flaps on the chest pockets?
Didn't USMC shirts have pointed flaps?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 2, 2019)

This is interesting stuff regarding the uniforms. I now see the what your describing, the lapel looks different to me, maybe the angle.
Could it be both are in aviation and sharing a similar uniform designating them as Naval aviators or Army aviators?


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 2, 2019)

Better pic of dude in the middle


----------



## obliquepen (Jan 2, 2019)

Bozman said:


> Very interesting photo.  I'm wondering if this is really a historic picture or a reenactment photo. The color of the tents look like British Bell tents and with US GI's living in them. Perhaps this is a colorized photo and not an original Kodachrome pic?  It would be interesting to do some further research into this photo.




Actually these appear to 4X5 Kodachromes shot with a press camera. Nothing fake here. I have seen plenty of other images from this era of time and the look is unmistakable that is it is color transparency film and large format at that. Kodachrome is long lived process and the reason these images look so good. If these same shots had been taken with color film most likely the color would have faded by now and would not have looked nearly as impressive.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 2, 2019)

@johan willaert 
I came across this photo with caption.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 2, 2019)

Admiral Nimitz far right.





Marine Reservist 1943, according to caption.


----------



## blackcat (Jan 2, 2019)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Quite interesting!  Besides what has already been mentioned as different from the usual style WWII Military Columbia, I noticed that the lower truss rod brackets are absent, pedals appear to be possibly Torrington 10's rather then 8's, the kickstand is not the usual one seen on the Columbia nor does it appear from what I can tell to be the style used on the Military Huffman ( although it is similar).  The frame pump brackets look to me like they could have been finished in a reddish color or maybe red oxide paint.  The hand grips look like they could be wood. I cannot tell from these photo's whether the frame joints are welded or brazed.  However,  since the curved tube frame would indicate a 1941 or early 42 construction I believe that brazing would have been used.  Although it is my understanding that the US Military had some of the brazed bikes welded and then all future contracted bikes welded.  Both my Jan. 1942 Huffman curved tube and my Feb. 1942 Columbia curved tube G519's appear to have brazed frame joints.  The photo's themselves most certainly could be original.  Color photography was available during WWII.  However, I believe it was more common in live filming rather then still photo's, but it was used for some still photo's.  Why the bright bike parts,  who knows.  My guess is that the bikes were 1941-early 42 models that may have been special ordered for some reason for Bermuda and only a handful were constructed maybe using prewar stock chrome parts, who knows.  Like I have said in the past.  When it comes to Manufacturing during WWII all bets were off!
> 
> Regards,
> Bill





Hello;
These are frames early or mid 1941, the rear parts are not the same between the seat tube and the fender, the fixing of the seat tube is different too.






My frame G519 with curved tube is Dec. 1941 : MF 17056  H12






 I think these are the premises of the standart G519.
 Regards;
Serge


----------



## johan willaert (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the additional pictures. The Marines in post 17 are clearly wearing standard USMC shirts with pointed pocket flaps, but other pictures illustrate both Navy and Marine Corps men wearing the other type...
I think we can assume the men we referred to in the pictures are in fact Marines and have USMC insignia on belt buckle and Garrison cap...
Although the corporal strips on the so-called middle man still scream Army to me...
Anyway, this is a cycle board, not the US uniform forum...

Some of the sailors in the pictures are British, even Dutch (Koninklijke Marine on hat)...


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 2, 2019)

The more I look at the pictured bikes the more I can see parts and/or features that were common with at least some of the 1941 Columbia civilian models.  The style of the chrome handlebar stem, which differs from that which was used on the standard g519's and the full coverage chain guard as well as the black ''Persons'' saddle were all used on 1941 civilian models.  The lack of a lower truss rod bracket was very common in 1941 Columbia civilian  bicycles.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## jkent (Jan 2, 2019)

I also noticed the bicycles in the first pictures do not have the rough welded joints.


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 26, 2019)

Balloontyre said:


> Dooood....
> 
> These are period photos, 129 total, all in color. I found them on Getty searching editorial images relating to the war.
> 
> ...



The color looks awfully sharp for that era in my opinion.


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 26, 2019)

Balloontyre said:


> The Marine is in the middle, the dude on his left is wearing a different model shirt.
> Naval Air Station Bermuda.
> View attachment 927501



Two differant style buckles. The one on the right is they type I was issued in the early 70's.


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 26, 2019)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 927504
> 
> View attachment 927505



Like this guys buckle. No crossed rifles though which is period correct.


----------

